

Ask HN: android distribution per country - zemariamm

Hello guys,
I'm thinking of building some android apps.<p>However the ideas I want to explore have a tight connection with some specific countries, so I expect the typical user to originally be from one of those countries.<p>It it possible (any website? (an android version of checkfacebook.com ? ), any reports?) to find out the number of android devices per country ?<p>Cheers,
Ze
======
byoung2
This gives a partial picture (percents, not actual numbers, and it's just
mobile browser share, not total smartphone usage):

[http://connect.icrossing.co.uk/wp-
content/uploads/2010/02/mo...](http://connect.icrossing.co.uk/wp-
content/uploads/2010/02/mobile-market-share.gif)

~~~
zemariamm
it's a good start! Thanks

